

CloudMine Releases Server-Side Superpowers - mweil
http://blog.cloudmine.me/post/15748285350/server-side-superpowers

======
haclifford
Nice feature, would be awesome to see other JVM languages too

~~~
mweil
It's like you're reading my mind!

